# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Blokify Forum >  How can I transfer the model to PC from iPhone?

## dacquoise

I made a model by using Blokify, and I tried to send it my PC via mail.
But the model is too big to send by mail from iPhone. (iPhone cannot send mails that is over 1 MB.) :Frown: 
How can I transfer the model to PC?

----------


## blokify

Hi,

Currently the only way to get your model off your iOS device is to email it.  iPhones can handle files over 1mb, it sounds like your email provider might not be allowing it.  Try setting up a gmail account to see if that helps - it is free and will definitely let you send files > 1mb.

Best,
Blokify

----------


## dacquoise

>blokify
My problem have solved. Thank you!　:-)

----------

